
Tesla produce 7000 cars in seven days - shroom
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1013519243030253570
======
kodis
It's Tesla's first step.

Just as SpaceX first showed that they could launch a payload to orbit, then
showed that they could do it repeatedly; just as they first showed that they
could land a booster, then showed they could do so dependably; just as they
showed they could reuse a booster, then showed that they could do this rapidly
and reliably.

First Tesla showed that they could meet their 5000 cars per week goal, now
they have to show that they can do so repeatedly. I have a hunch that they'll
do it.

~~~
ucaetano
They haven't shown that yet. They've shown that they can push 5000 cars out of
the factory gates.

Pushing a car out of the factory gates is not equivalent to assembling a car.

~~~
pulse7
It would be fair if they would provide accurate weekly production numbers for
the last 6 consecutive weeks. Maybe the pattern was: 3000, 2000, 1000, 1000,
3000, 7000... Which is quite different than pattern: 3000, 3000, 4000, 5000,
6000, 7000...

------
mgirdley
If you’ve ever used software built in a similar “death march” fashion, you’d
be scared to buy this batch, too.

~~~
FartyMcFarter
Doubly so after hearing about the "semi-open outdoors tent in a hot climate"
manufacturing strategy.

Who's to say some of the components aren't half melted or contaminated with
natural elements from outdoors?

~~~
gameswithgo
if a component melts in a tent how would you expect it to fare on a car, that
sits outside in the sun all day rather often? around parts that often generate
a lot of heat.

~~~
FartyMcFarter
Are you saying that things can be manufactured in the same environment where
they'll be used?

Even if all the parts are OK one would think not the whole manufacturing is
temperature-insensitive.

I wouldn't worry if I saw Tesla as a responsible company, but I see them as
desperate to achieve goals and capable of misleading people (e.g. autopilot
being marketed as much more than what it currently is [1]).

[1]
[https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/autopilot?redirect=no](https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/autopilot?redirect=no)
: watch and read the embedded video too

~~~
stetrain
As far as I know they aren't doing 'the whole manufacturing' in the temporary
building, just final 'general assembly' of completed components.

------
olivermarks
Tesla production drone footage
[https://youtu.be/HFB-l52Ag2Q](https://youtu.be/HFB-l52Ag2Q)

------
TekMol
All the bots that upvoted the scam replies... Its puzzling that Twitter does
not do anything against them. I wonder how hard it would be.

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
Why would they? The bots inflate metrics and don’t hurt revenue. They’re a
feature, not a bug.

~~~
andreasley
The bots do hurt Twitter's reputation though.

~~~
gsich
There is no metric for that.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I drove past the Tesla plant in Fremont yesterday. The South lot had more than
20 auto-trailer trucks, fully loaded, and lined up to roll, sitting in a sea
of 3s. It actually looked like they had produced so many that they didn't have
enough drivers to haul them away.

~~~
froindt
>It actually looked like they had produced so many that they didn't have
enough drivers to haul them away.

There's actually quite a large driver shortage right now. On one route we use
at work, the rate doubled in the last year. The report was that some of the
drivers are just fine with the life they were living before they got a big
bump in pay, and want to drive less and make the same money.

~~~
njarboe
Tesla did not want to hit the 200k domestic sale number till the start of a
quarter to maximize the number of people who get the full $7500 federal tax
credit. They were close to the number, so they have probably been storing up
model 3's to hit the limit soon after July 1.

------
confiscate
Wall street analysts are going to start writing articles about how this is a
only a "burst week" and "not sustainable", and that the "rational" way of
quantitatively analyzing the Tesla says the stock is worth zero.

~~~
kenhwang
Tesla's valuation certainly is insane. They're valued higher than GM and Ford,
the former moves over 100x more vehicles and both are actually profitable.

If you value Tesla as battery company that happens to make cars, it's just as
silly since it's such a small portion of their revenue.

~~~
jryle70
Instagram is valued at 100B, Netflix goes neck and neck with Walt Disney. Not
to mention Amazon. Market value has never been in lock step with revenue. And
I'm sure you know it.

It's entirely possible Tesla will go burst. We'll see. However market value
isn't a reliable indicator.

~~~
kenhwang
At least Instagram prints money (at the moment anyway). Netflix is almost as
insane, but they're the (almost uncontested) leader in global online content
distribution at the moment. Tesla is dead last against like 20+ competent
profitable industry incumbents.

------
salimmadjd
"7000 cars, 7 days" makes such a sticky tweet. It almost seems too perfect for
someone not to assume some creative accounting/rounding here.

------
AndyMcConachie
This post is terribly lacking in Gung Ho references.

<[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gLOUbQZgk>](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gLOUbQZgk>)

